

Almost nobody in Britain believes they are more stupid than the average Briton - neverminder
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/study-shows-almost-nobody-in-britain-believes-they-are-more-stupid-than-the-average-briton-9326562.html

======
shortsightedsid
I wonder how many on HN think they are smarter than the average reader.

